# What I enjoy most about starting with a puppy....



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Let me start by saying I have adopted an older dog from the Humane Society (11year old Peke) as well as rescued a two year old from a puppy mill. I loved these dogs with all my heart, and I miss them every day. They brought so much joy to our lives.....and they truly almost seemed grateful for their second lives.... bit in eality, it was a gift TO US to have them.

Having a puppy has been exhausting! For the first three weeks, I was up every night at 1am to potty the puppy, then up at 5am for another potty, then breakfast, than a 30 minute walk, then play/training time, then nap time, potty again, play/training time, hang with mommy/daddy (attached to our hip with a leash), potty time, nap again, maybe some time in the xpen to learn how to self-entertain....you guys know the drill! It doesn't really end.

It's a whole lot of work!

The pay-offs (we know) will be huge! We will have a treasure who has only known the hand old kindness, positive training methods, and the knowledge that "home is where my family is.". We will have a family member who fits our family perfectly!

This is my very first puppy to start as a blank slate (my other youngest dog was our Corgi purchased at 6mos, and then Stuff came home to live with me after he finished his championship at 15mos).

It's exciting to...and daunting... to be totally responsible for the adult dog that Bravo will become, but I will take pride in all his milestones and accomplishments!! If I come across issues I'm not equipped to deal with, I have a complete arsenal of professionals whom I have known for years....right at my finger tips.

If my puppy is out of my care, he will be with a trusted friend or a boarding facility that I trust and where I can look in on him via camera...where he knows the people and the place (it's where he goes to daycare). 

He will know love and security (as well as house rules and expectations) for every day he is on this earth.

What type of things do you like to provide for your dog?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

In addition to all the things you said, I love starting off with a puppy because they're just so incredibly cute and I love the silly ways they play! All the night time stuff & potty training is worth it when the rest of the puppy stuff is so awesome. Their little adorable looks and ways just make my heart melt and can brighten any day!! It's the best therapy when feeling sad or in a bad mood too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've only had puppies, never an older dog. I love love love them!! They are a lot of work, but to me totally worth it!! The first face I see when I wake up are my dogs and the last faces to see at the end of the day. Before I got Dewey I considered an older dog, especially since my last three were puppies , but I couldn't do it. Besides buying things that I want for them, I try to give them the best medical care , the food that they need, companionship, hugs and kisses and yes the security that I will be there for them!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your post sounds like something I would write! I have only had rescues for thirty years. Petie was the last puppy I had and he was from the SPCA and very sick with distemper so he wasn't a "normal" puppy.

When I lost my Lady I planned on getting a retiree, not a 12 week old puppy. LOL! For someone who isn't a "puppy person", I'm amazed at how much I have enjoyed Bailey's puppyhood. I really lucked out that he arrived housebroken and slept through the night his second night home. 

I worked hard with Bailey from day one on socialization and that has really paid off. He is the happiest, most social little guy ever. He loves everyone, human or canine - over the top loves them and gives kisses. He even loves the UPS and mail men! 

Puppies are a hug amount of work that first year, but well worth it. My heart will still always be with rescues, though. It's their stories and pictures that tug at my heart, not pictures of puppies.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Right now we have Buddy, who is a 11 (or so) year old rescue who we adopted last year, and the two puppy-monsters, Daisy and Max.
What I like about having puppies is that I can protect them from all of the bad things that rescues might have endured. I can be sure they have lots of love, every day, for their whole lives, that they know only kindness.
With a rescue dog, there is such a huge obligation to try to make up to them whatever their past has been. It is very rewarding, but always sad to think of what they have been through. So it is also rewarding to give puppies a good life from the start, the life that you wish all rescue dogs could have always had. I love them all dearly, but Buddy gets a little extra special love!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Kathleen. My first dog I got as a puppy (has passed) and when I got Zoe she was almost 6 months old and I can see a difference in the two. Puppyhood is an important time for them and the owner to learn and teach them. When they are already 6 months old and maybe not living in the greatest environment you then have to try and overcome what they went through before.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I had rescues all throughout growing up... no puppies.

My first puppy was after I moved out... a lab rescue puppy. So sweet  Big goofy dog LOL

Gus was the youngest puppy I ever got... rescued, turned out he was only 6 weeks. Grace was my tiniest puppy....

All those things already mentioned are great.

One thing I do with my pups is focus on building trust and bonding.

I try to do everything I can to avoid hurting or scaring them. If I get frustrated or upset I'm careful not to yell or become visibly upset. This includes being their voice and advocate.... Removing them from situations that aren't safe or positive. Even if that hurts someone's feelings. The more your puppy knows they can trust you, the more confident they will be in new situations. The better bond you have with your puppy, the easier they are to train.

Trust and bonding are just are important as routines and boundaries 

It's not spoiling a dog... it's building a positive foundations for a relationship that will last the dogs' entire life....


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

What great, well-thought-out posts, you guys!! 

At first I thought, "oh well, the thread must just be a dud." LOL!! I forgot (again) to sign up for email notifications!

I agree with all of the things said...especially the trust, bonding, providing the best we can - as early as we can.

That thread that got closed really got under my skin...it had me thinking about how much I wanted Bravo as a _puppy_. I researched breeders for months, filled out lots of applications, and saved my spare $$ for more than 6 months to be able to afford a good, healthy, nice puppy.

I was "approved" to purchase by both of my favorite breeders, but only the breeder I really, _really_ loved is the only one who had a male  so I purchased Bravo at the age of 5 days old....and spent the remaining time buying all my supplies, brushing up on puppy education, checking out two different training clubs, daycare, etc. I brought him home at 11 weeks (one week early) and was totally ready for him.

Sooooooo.......long way to get to my point......I didn't go through all this to send my puppy away. I want to do it. I want to be his driving influence. I want to show him (though I know I may need a handler to get the major points). And I want to love him. With me! LOL

This is my very first puppy to raise from the start. All mine. And like you guys...I love every (exhausting) minute of it!!

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, guys. This place is just fantastic...I'm really glad I found it!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with Kathleen totally! I too enjoy giving them the life they all deserve from Day One. Even though the first weeks can be exhausting and sometimes, overwhelming, I love forming that mommy bond and having something so tiny and cute to nurture. On the same hand, we've also had rescues (large breeds) and I do so love the loyalty an devotion that they give. It's so rewarding and yet so heartbreaking how thankful they are for a gentle touch, a warm bed and food.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*My Resuce Baby*



babycake7 said:


> I agree with Kathleen totally! I too enjoy giving them the life they all deserve from Day One. Even though the first weeks can be exhausting and sometimes, overwhelming, I love forming that mommy bond and having something so tiny and cute to nurture. On the same hand, we've also had rescues (large breeds) and I do so love the loyalty an devotion that they give. It's so rewarding and yet so heartbreaking how thankful they are for a gentle touch, a warm bed and food.



My rescue baby was a mixed breed that saved my life. She was a cocker, terrier, something or the other, little baby that came to my Mom and Dads in 1993. We were on the carport and I guess she heard our voices. She came running!! She jumped in my lap and was all over me giving me kisses whether I wanted them or not. She was so dirty, you couldn't tell what color she was and she was covered in fleas. Mom brought her some water and I thought she was going to burst. I took her home, gave her a bath, killed the fleas and she was mine for keeps. She was beautiful both in looks and in spirit. She saved my life because at that time my daughter had just started visitation with her Dad (not a good situation) and I was sick with worry. When I cried, Maggie licked my tears away; when I was happy, she was happy. She was my shadow. I lost my precious Maggie in 2008 to congestive heart failure. I know she is waiting for me at the Bridge. I am crying buckets just writing this. I don't think that I will ever get over losing her. My fluff baby has has been the recipient of all the love I had for Maggie and now for her.....


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> My rescue baby was a mixed breed that saved my life. She was a cocker, terrier, something or the other, little baby that came to my Mom and Dads in 1993. We were on the carport and I guess she heard our voices. She came running!! She jumped in my lap and was all over me giving me kisses whether I wanted them or not. She was so dirty, you couldn't tell what color she was and she was covered in fleas. Mom brought her some water and I thought she was going to burst. I took her home, gave her a bath, killed the fleas and she was mine for keeps. She was beautiful both in looks and in spirit. She saved my life because at that time my daughter had just started visitation with her Dad (not a good situation) and I was sick with worry. When I cried, Maggie licked my tears away; when I was happy, she was happy. She was my shadow. I lost my precious Maggie in 2008 to congestive heart failure. I know she is waiting for me at the Bridge. I am crying buckets just writing this. I don't think that I will ever get over losing her. My fluff baby has has been the recipient of all the love I had for Maggie and now for her.....


This made me cry. It was so sweet she sounds like a very beautiful loving girl. 

I enjoyed both Rustee being a puppy and also getting Paislee two weeks before her first birthday. I was 21 when I got Rustee and it was quite an experience having my own dog not just the family pets lol! So I'd probably be better equipped next time around.


----------

